# Lynnhaven



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm going to try Lynnhaven tomorrow in my small boat and was wondering what rigs and lures I should have. Would flounder rigs or bottom rigs be worth bringing and what bait (mullet, squid, minnows)? I'm planning on bringing gotchas and jigs but is there another lure I should get? I haven't ever fishing the inlets at this time of the year so help is appreciated. Will post a report tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

All the above-mentioned rigs will work but I like the Carolina rig. And mullet, squid a minnows will catch you flounder, puppy drum and specs if they are there.

Good luck when you go.


----------



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well I couldn't go yesterday but I definitely am going saturday. Since there'll be more time saturday the question now is, Rudee or Lynnhaven? Which one would produce more fish this time of year or are they equally good choices? Tight Lines! :fishing:


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

how small is the boat?...where are you fishing?...lots of fish to be had...


----------



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Rudee it was*

I fished Rudee from 1-7pm. The two of us caught about 20 blues between 1 and 3lbs. and 1 speckled trout at 20". Caught most fish, including the speck, along the wall opposite of the fishing bank. Also caught about four inside Owls Creek, beside the Aquarium. They were hitting on red jig heads with white mister twister. Tight Lines.


----------

